# I wish we lived in a house.



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I hope you feel better soon. Perhaps your new neighbor had too much noise at her old apartment?


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Man, I do not miss dealing with apartment neighbors! Do you think you could put down some foam flooring (the tiles that fit together like puzzle pieces) and it might help muffle things a bit? Sisko's a pretty big boy, IIRC, so it might not. I also suspect you might just need to vent, and in that case, I'm here to listen.  I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dianaleez said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Perhaps your new neighbor had too much noise at her old apartment?


Thank you. She might have.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

pickleweed said:


> Man, I do not miss dealing with apartment neighbors! Do you think you could put down some foam flooring (the tiles that fit together like puzzle pieces) and it might help muffle things a bit? Sisko's a pretty big boy, IIRC, so it might not. I also suspect you might just need to vent, and in that case, I'm here to listen.  I hope you feel better quickly.


I'd love to move ASAP if we could, but money is an issue. I've seen those! I'm not sure if they would work or not either. Sisko is 26 or 27 inches tall and is only 55lbs, but sounds like an elephant running. It's strange😬 Yes, I was just venting. Thank you, for reading! Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thank you. I got some teas and miso. I'll feel better in no time! She might have. Thank you for reading me vent too!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Vent all you want. That's a hard situation to be in. I'm sorry.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Vent all you want. That's a hard situation to be in. I'm sorry.


Thank you! I appreciate you reading my rant. Not even getting to play in the apartment is hard and frustrating. This was at 1:00 in the afternoon and we have played like that before, and we didn't even play that long. I would say 10 minutes max, and all the sudden we can't do that anymore??

Sisko and I have not had it easy so far.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Sorry. That is tough. I hope you feel better soon.

I totally understand too, it’s hard for me to “let go” and trust that our spoo will be ok with others.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

AbBen said:


> Sorry. That is tough. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I totally understand too, it’s hard for me to “let go” and trust that our spoo will be ok with others.


Thank you.

I'm really happy that I am not alone with this. I do trust my brothers, but I don't want them getting hurt by Sisko. He gave me a very bad friction burn on my finger a few weeks ago. I don't want the same happening to them too, and he doesn't listen to them as much as he listens to me.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Feel better. 🤧


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Your concern for your brothers is so thoughtful, it’s amazing that you care so much. I hope today is a better day.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Sisko is 26 or 27 inches tall and is only 55lbs, but sounds like an elephant running. It's strange😬


Our stairs are uncarpeted, bare wood, and most of the space underneath is just that-- space, totally hollow-- so they're basically a big soundbox. One of our cats is about 11lbs and otherwise totally silent when she moves, but on our stairs she sounds like an elephant running! So yeah, 55lbs of playful poodle (I'm guessing he has springs for legs like most) probably makes a little noise. 

That said,


Fenris-wolf said:


> This was at 1:00 in the afternoon and we have played like that before, and we didn't even play that long. I would say 10 minutes max, and all the sudden we can't do that anymore??


You have a very good point here. Part of apartment life is accepting that you're going to hear your neighbors sometimes, and it sounds like you're really trying to be respectful of your neighbors. Maybe Ms. Downstairs needs to be a little more tolerant.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Apartment living sucks, I agree! Glad to be out of one for now. 

I found a carpet did help, as did soft toys and keeping nails clipped. I also kept a ridiculously close eye on when the downstairs neighbours were home, so I could play when they were gone. Still - 1 pm in the afternoon is fair game for running, IMO. Kids upstairs would be just as loud as a dog jumping/playing. 

Sorry Fenris, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vita said:


> Feel better. 🤧


Thank you 🤧


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Feel better! Neighbors can be ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

AbBen said:


> Your concern for your brothers is so thoughtful, it’s amazing that you care so much. I hope today is a better day.


Thank you, today was a better day


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

pickleweed said:


> Our stairs are uncarpeted, bare wood, and most of the space underneath is just that-- space, totally hollow-- so they're basically a big soundbox. One of our cats is about 11lbs and otherwise totally silent when she moves, but on our stairs she sounds like an elephant running! So yeah, 55lbs of playful poodle (I'm guessing he has springs for legs like most) probably makes a little noise.
> 
> That said,
> 
> ...


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Apartment living sucks, I agree! Glad to be out of one for now.
> 
> I found a carpet did help, as did soft toys and keeping nails clipped. I also kept a ridiculously close eye on when the downstairs neighbours were home, so I could play when they were gone. Still - 1 pm in the afternoon is fair game for running, IMO. Kids upstairs would be just as loud as a dog jumping/playing.
> 
> Sorry Fenris, hope you feel better soon!


I'm glad you're out of one too!

We already have carpet, but it's very old. We should be able to get it replaced this month or next month though. Sisko's nails are short, but I would like them a little short. That's awesome, I will start doing the same. I think that 1 PM is fair game too, especially since we have done it before without any trouble. It seems that she is getting even more and more demanding. I know right?

Thank you! I am feeling better for the most part today!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Feel better! Neighbors can be ridiculous sometimes.


Thank you! I feel better than what I did yesterday. Yeah, they can be.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh man I remember that, and yeah it does kinda stink. Back in the early 2000's we lived in a duplex for a couple of years. At the time I had a big(er) dog, my pit bull Max was about 65lbs, and I also could not exercise him inside, like not at all.
The only suggestion I can offer that worked for Max (and our neighbor) is maybe try playing "find-it" games where you hide a treat or toy and then Sisko would have to look around and find it. Max was a very powerful active dog (65lbs of muscle) and playing find-it for 30-40mins would tire him out, it's a great mental work out.

Good luck


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I recently learned a little "Find It" twist, which gives a great mental workout. You hide a treat while your dog watches and then ask for a sit, down, paw, whatever. Just something that distracts from the treat. And _then_ you ask for the find it. 

Increase the difficulty slowly by adding treats (always hiding while your dog watches) and then adding commands, until eventually Sisko is following three commands before being released to find three treats.

Peggy was awful at first! Lol. But after a few days, she's figured it out. It takes a lot of concentration and is a lovely test of impulse control. Just remember to go slow to keep it fun.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would try compromise - a note to your downstairs neighbour apologising for the disturbance, explaining you have been unwell, and asking if there are any times that Sisko could have a romp without disturbing her. Perhaps she too was unwell and trying to sleep, or it came on top of a lot of other disturbances for her. Agreeing a few 15 minute time slots during the day, and trying to stick to them, might make things easier all round. And a good, thick, sound absorbing carpet underlay really helps - having been the one living in the lower flat I can attest that the floor can act like sounding board, amplifying the noise.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Tierna said:


> Oh man I remember that, and yeah it does kinda stink. Back in the early 2000's we lived in a duplex for a couple of years. At the time I had a big(er) dog, my pit bull Max was about 65lbs, and I also could not exercise him inside, like not at all.
> The only suggestion I can offer that worked for Max (and our neighbor) is maybe try playing "find-it" games where you hide a treat or toy and then Sisko would have to look around and find it. Max was a very powerful active dog (65lbs of muscle) and playing find-it for 30-40mins would tire him out, it's a great mental work out.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you, so much This is a great idea. Do you guys think I could do this with a whole meal of his food?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I recently learned a little "Find It" twist, which gives a great mental workout. You hide a treat while your dog watches and then ask for a sit, down, paw, whatever. Just something that distracts from the treat. And _then_ you ask for the find it.
> 
> Increase the difficulty slowly by adding treats (always hiding while your dog watches) and then adding commands, until eventually Sisko is following three commands before being released to find three treats.
> 
> Peggy was awful at first! Lol. But after a few days, she's figured it out. It takes a lot of concentration and is a lovely test of impulse control. Just remember to go slow to keep it fun.


Thank you, very much. I will try this.

Okay.

Lol. Now Peggy is a master of this game lol I'm going to make a note of this and add this to my game list.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

fjm said:


> I would try compromise - a note to your downstairs neighbour apologising for the disturbance, explaining you have been unwell, and asking if there are any times that Sisko could have a romp without disturbing her. Perhaps she too was unwell and trying to sleep, or it came on top of a lot of other disturbances for her. Agreeing a few 15 minute time slots during the day, and trying to stick to them, might make things easier all round. And a good, thick, sound absorbing carpet underlay really helps - having been the one living in the lower flat I can attest that the floor can act like sounding board, amplifying the noise.


I'm too nervous to do this. I don't want her to cause any trouble for us. She isn't the type to try and compromise.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

A mentally draining activity for us is “leave it” practice, I’ve fed whole dinners this way. There’s something about the restraint required that makes our guy so tired. 









"Leave It": Training Your Dog To Ignore Food & Other Items On Command


"Leave it" is an important and potentially lifesaving command that all dogs should learn. Training your dog to "leave it" takes patience, but it's worth it.




www.akc.org


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

AbBen said:


> A mentally draining activity for us is “leave it” practice, I’ve fed whole dinners this way. There’s something about the restraint required that makes our guy so tired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, very much! 😁


----------

